# Beaten by modern technology - a little help please



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

You've sorted me out with Ipods, Ipaqs, MP3 and downloading music, computers and this wireless business to name a few of the "technologies" that have frazzled my brain  
Her's your latest challenge...

Mobile phones and car kits - I'm really not clued up on either and nor is the other half!

I've just been given a Nokia 6111 phone as an upgrade and would really like a car kit to suit. I don't answer the phone if I'm on the move and it can be inconvenient to miss calls at times.
Also don't want to have a head / ear set "thingy" either

Now I've had a look at Nokia's site and I'm left totally baffled...pop ports, bluetooth, GPRS ect 

I simply want a means of hand free answering and possibly making calls while on the move - nothing else. 
Must be easy to use and idealy mute the music in the car, I'm certain that the Becker unit I have has a connection for this. 
Be a bonus if I didn't have what would look like a "snakes wedding" with wires all over the place

Am I restricted to using Nokia's car kits or can I use a non Nokia kit?

Your advice on what to buy and from where will be appreciated 

Nokia 6111: http://www.mphone.co.uk/nokia/6111.html

Jackie x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

did you get the pink one?

have you looked at this?
http://www.nokia.co.uk/nokia/0,,55548,00.html

other options are here
http://www.nokia.co.uk/nokia/0,,19022,00.html
616 looks good. i guess it depends on your budget


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

If you get a bluetooth car kit (parrot has a good name), it should do what you want, although they can be a pain to set up initially. It will also (should) be compatible with any phone you get in the future.

If you get a kit with a cradle, it has the advantage of charging your phone, and being able to (legally) dial usng your phone, the disadvantage is that your next phone will almost inevitably not work with it.

FYI Pop-port is the propriatry Nokia connector which many of their phones use and GPRS is a form of data transmission and has nothing to do with hands free car kits.

Hope that clear up a few mystries

H


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I use Parrot, its very good for what I need and easy to use. Dialing can be done through voice activation, although I dial manually.

Your phone can in your pocket and a small screen sits somewhere convenient and what I like most it has big numbers so I can read it easily!! Oh, but you would need to charge the phone up somewhere else if you go this way, unless you fit the cradle for the phone, which I hate.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I've got a Parrott CK3100

Great piece of kit, and not yet found a phone it doesn't work with (although had to upgrade firmware once for the W800i)


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have a Parrot kit but it does not work too well and I think I need to up date the firmware. I don't have the equipment for this and it costs about Â£50. Instead I have just bought a second hand nokia car kit which I will be changing over soon.

I suppose it depends what you want. The new nokia kit with fancy looking screen looks nice. If you just want a run of the mill kit, a second hand one from here or ebay should do you.

You new phone is bluetooth so that seems to be the way to go (no wires) but it does mean that you have to charge is separately. You can either buy a nokia (or the like) cradle to charge it or use a brodit and cig lighter car charger.

http://www.nokia.co.uk/nokia/0,8764,76568,00.html


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Sim said:


> I have a Parrot kit but it does not work too well and I think I need to up date the firmware. I don't have the equipment for this and it costs about Â£50. Instead I have just bought a second hand nokia car kit which I will be changing over soon.


You just need a bluetooth dongle for the PC - it costs less than a tenner. :? ...

H


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks for all your replies guys - appreciated. 

Another question (or two)

If I use a Parrot kit will it be able to handle 2 different phones (mine and his) - not simultaneously I'd guess!

If I use a Nokia Bluetooth kit - will that mean the second phone can't be used (Samsung)

Sorry if it sounds a bit daft, find a little difficult to get to grips with all this alien jargon  

Jackie x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

bluetooth will work with anyphone.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks Toshiba...and it was a black one BTW 

Jackie x


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Firstly take a look at this forum where you can find answers to most questions regarding mobile phone HF kits.

I cannot comment on the Parrot kit having never fited one but I do have the Nokia CK-7W Bluetooth kit. The CK-7W works extremely well with Nokia phones but not always with other makes - some Samsung models end up with a lot of echo. If your Nokia phone supports pop-port this means that it can connect directly to the CK-7W via a cradle as well as wirelessly via Bluetooth. It can only operate with one phone at a time although many different bluetooth phones can be paired with it. When located in the cradle this charges the phone and can benefit from an external GSM antenna (e.g. tax disc antenna) via an antenna coupler which does help the signal strength to the phone. The cradle position also enables outgoing phone calls to be made on the move and the screen to be seen and it also overrides the Bluetooth connection so he who has the cradle holds sway.

With a bluetooth phone paired with the system then as soon as you get into the car it strikes up a connection and away you go - you don't have to do anything which is great for short journeys where you can just leave the phone in your pocket or whatever. However, there is a down side - it tends to pair first with the last phone it had a connection with and I find that sometimes it will pair with my wife's phone which is still in the house when I get into the car on the drive. Not a real problem as it sorts itself out when I drive out of range of my wife's phone.

For automatic muting and playing the phone through the car speakers you should get an Autoleads cable (or similar) which fits between the car head unit and the CK-7W unit by simply plugging into the ISO connectors at the back of the head unit (see the forum on the link above for the right lead to get). This makes all the necessary connections to the CK-7W (power, speakers etc) although the mute sometimes needs to be connected separately and the microphone and operating button does need to be installed in the car and can be a bit tricky if you're not confident about pulling all the trim panels off your pride and joy.

The operating button allows calls to be accepted on the move wherever the phone is in the car or the type of connection it has with the unit and also allows the volume to be altered.

You can see the installation in the TT below










The cradle is fully wired in and the operating button can be seen to the left of the steering wheel. I also have a tax disc GSM antenna and the microphone is installed next to the interior lights above the windscreen.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

The Parrot will work with either phone but will take precedence of one phone that you can select or override manually


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice reply Garvin, thakyou 

'Tis all a little fuzzy now - I think 

Jackie x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No help to you, Jackie, but I do it the old fashioned way despite having bluetooth:
I forget my phone while driving and reply calls at a more convenient time.

I guess the big budgerigar is the way to go [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> No help to you, Jackie, but I do it the old fashioned way despite having bluetooth:
> I forget my phone while driving and reply calls at a more convenient time.
> 
> I guess the big budgerigar is the way to go [smiley=dude.gif]


That's pretty much what I'm doing just now Dani, just that there are a few calls I can't afford to miss at times!

It's just so difficult dragging myself into this hi-tech age  But I'll get there in the end!

Jackie x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > No help to you, Jackie, but I do it the old fashioned way despite having bluetooth:
> ...


I know, I'm struggling to survive myself right now :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> bluetooth will work with anyphone.


Wow, that's a good trick - Bluetooth working on any phone, even those without Bluetooth?  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

clived said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > bluetooth will work with anyphone.
> ...


No that bluetack :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

clived said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > bluetooth will work with anyphone.
> ...


yeah, even your BT phone! - ok you got me, your right.


----------



## PDTT (Jan 6, 2006)

Naaaa ...

I wouldn't bother with anything but the HP iPAQ hw6515. But good luck trying to get one....

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/uk/en/sm ... 22715.html

Comes with integrated GPS and free tomtom maps. You can upgrade to the tomtom plus service and have the latest speed camera info downloaded to your phone via GPRS. And it's your phone so you can take it with you walking on holiday in rome (you'll need the maps obviously) and let it guide you straight to an attraction. You can also have it hooked up to a bluetooth hands free car kit.

This has it all in one. Awesome toy!!


----------

